# My girl sway :)



## caleblake

Ok so thought this is the best place to start a thread on my sway. 
I have 2 wonderful boys and this is definitely my last baby (I said that with no2) but for health and financial reasons it has to be our very last.

I decided I would really love a daughter and will do what I can to sway the odds in my favour. Ive been researching swaying etc for nearly 2 years now and Im sure Ive got the best sway I can get.

I decided that Trivers Willard hypothesis was the thing that made most scientific sense to me and I genuinely believe it works.

Ive been on gender dreaming since starting my sway and bought a diet plan from atomic. Ive been on the LE diet since May now and Ive lost over 1 1/2 stone. Ive been exercising and making huge lifestyle changes. 

Ive drunk nothing but peppermint tea, diet soda and the odd coffee...its brutal. Ive drastically lowered my blood sugars, cut out breakfast, having 2 meals a day and no snacks at all. 

Supps wise Ive been taking cranberry, cetirizine, high dose folic acid and clomid. 

We are currently on our first month ttc and Im using the abstain positive opk attempt for BD. DH has been taking cranberry and Licorice root and been wearing tighty whites instead of boxers. He will also take a hot bath before BD and I will take a shower.

We have other things on our side this month such as I will ov in the new moon/first quarter, im using ions like lavender, fans, windows open, running water, wearing a rose quartz bracelet. Im even using old wives tales such as a baby dress and wooden spoon with pink bow under the bed :)

Above all ive been praying alot

I got a near positive opk today so hoping its positive by tonight so we can have our 1 attempt. Keep your fingers and toes crossed this works as we only have this month and October to try then we need to stop until next September due to a family holiday to florida next august. We were hoping to have 3 months but I need a smear next month plus I go on holiday in 2 weeks and know my diet will suffer so don't feel comfortable having an attempt in sept. 

Loads of pink sparkly baby dust needed ladies :) 

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## lau86

Sounds like you have researched alot and are giving yourself the best chance! Sending you lots of pink baby dust


----------



## MrsM17

Hoping it works for you, I really do.

I am also having a pink sway but not going to the extreme like you. I have been following my charts temping for 5 months now although my LP is too short I lengthened it to 11 days last cycle by taking 50mg of B6. 

Ive heard B6 is a boy sway though so dont know what to do now!! Also I thought calcium and magnesium were girl sway?

I am trying the cut off 3 days before ov method x


----------



## caleblake

if you take a look at the gender dreaming site, its different from ingender which is where it looks like you have got your info from. I tried cal/mag and shettles for DS2 with the stuff on ingender then stumbled upon gender dreaming. a lot of ladies ended up with boys on cal/mag supps. Gender dreaming works on a theory called trivers Willard hypothesis (google it) and makes total scientific sense to me. Basically you trick your body through diet into thinking your in hard times and therefore more likely to produce a girl as they don't need as much nourishment etc as boys. theres a lot more to it than that. There is a spreadsheet on gender dreaming that people update when they fall pregnant. at the minute the success rate for swaying overall for a girl using the LE diet is 61% so definitely increasing your odd. Individual things like extreme exercise included has a 90% success rate atm and clomid has a 85% success rate atm. Its all good as you can see exactly how well its working xxx

ps I don't want to scare you from your sway this is just what ive researched over the years and what I believe makes most sense and I can see works through real stats xxx


----------



## MrsM17

I've been on there and the forum/website confuses me.

So what do they say about timing sex? Its the shettles method ive read about. 

I mostly eat roughly 100-1200 cals a day anyway and started the 5:2 diet so that will make my body think its starving without me following a diet plan. I am cutting out all caffine and also (sob sob) going to 'try' and knock alcohol on the head until after ov but I love a glass of wine on the weekend!! x


----------



## Platinumvague

I've never swayed both have two girls.When it comes to timing sex all I can say is it didn't matter for us.With DD1 we dtd everyday for a week including day before ovulation,during,and after.With DD2 we only DTD on ovulation day(suggested for boy sway).I used preseed with DD2(also somewhat suggested for boy).Good luck.I hope you get your girl


----------



## MrsM17

Yeah, you know what deep down I feel its all random and you will get what you are given despite what you do. These things are put in place to lure us in and get trying them BUT on the other hand there is something in me that tells me I must try it. Not to the extreme but with cutting off the ov. 
We've always said its 2 children. Id never have a 3rd just to get a girl only if I wanted another baby regardless of the sex. If Iget another boy all I want is a healthy child. I see this a a bit of fun and will see what it brings xx


----------



## _jellybean_

I used Preseed and had my girl.


----------



## caleblake

shettles method has been debunked really, timing doesn't matter at all tbh xxx


----------



## caleblake

ps mrsm17, alcohol can sway pink too....body into a state of deterioration mode :)


----------



## MrsM17

So when are you going to dtd? Just make your body starving and dtd whenever? x


----------



## _jellybean_

Have you read about O+12? 

https://www.in-gender.com/Gender-Selection/Oplus12/

I think though that you could miss ovulation if you do this. Not sure how well it works.


----------



## caleblake

I ovulated yesterday and dtd last night. no mrsm17 it doesn't work like that, you don't need to starve yourself just eat less calories so its dieting but still eating, my plan was 1600 calories a day and the lowest is 1200. You dtd either on a positive opk pr o+12 (That's what we did jellybean) as your cm is more hospitable to xx sperm. xxx


----------



## MrsM17

I find the 0+12 v v difficult and I temp. I cant get my head round doing it so close to ov. Only cause I know I conceived my son like that. I was drinking a lot but also eating a lot at the time and was 1 st heavier than I am now 18 months post pregnancy.

I eat less calories than that anyway usually 100/1200 a day with 2 days of 500. 
Its interesting. I will stick to this and my 3 day cut off for a while.

Ive never had a + opk even the month I conceived my son x


----------



## caleblake

here this explains more about the shettles method theory, what the LE diet and supps do is reduce your cervical mucas making it more girl sperm friendly. 

https://genderdreaming.com/forum/sw...real-differences-between-x-sperm-y-sperm.html

This one explains the trivers Willard hypothesis 

https://genderdreaming.com/forum/ge...understanding-trivers-willard-hypothesis.html

The fact you have lost weight from being pregnant and eat less calories really is good for swaying girl :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm just starting a girl sway!!

This is what I'm trying
-Low everything diet
-Sex everyday up till and including day of positive OPK
-Rephresh lube/moisturiser stuff to get the right PH
-Only missionary/shallow position, no orgasm
-Hours brisk walk a day
-Skipping breakfast

This is what I got off Gender dreaming. I thought I wouldnt go toooo mad on swaying but these seemed like the methods I could do :)


----------



## MrsM17

Roughly how long before ov is a positive opk?

I have never had a positive no matter what time of day but I can pinpoint my ov very well in other ways x


----------



## Unexpected212

I think generally a positive OPK is anywhere between 8 hours and 48 hours before ovulation. Thats what I've read.

Someone on there said if your husband isn't up for BDing every day or abstaining. Then to get him to release or help him release as soon as you get your OPK then BD later on in the evening. Then you've lowered the sperm count.

The only problem with girl swaying is it's all about making the enviroment quite hospitable to sperm and also lowering sperm count so it can take ages to get pregnant.


----------



## MrsM17

Yes will see how it goes. I was pregnant within a month coming off the pill with my son.

I think hubby will be more than pleased to dtd everyday ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

Haha yeah that's what were going to do! BD or release every day up until OPK. Then abstain for the rest of the month (well use protection lol)

I got pregnant with my son on the pill, combination of antibiotics and being really ill. We were DTD like every day or other day, and I was on the perfect boy diet. Lots of salt and fat and no real exercise.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck with your sway, I'm interested to see how it goes. 

I'd happily sway next time but all the information is just so, so confusing. Everything contradicts eachother and there's so many opinions and studies, I just would never be sure if the effort was making any difference or whether it was wrong and unknowingly swaying for a boy instead. xx


----------



## Unexpected212

The way I see it is I've looked at the statistics on the gender dreaming site and most of the swaying only ups your chance of one gender by maybe 10-15%. All together I think 67% got their desired gender after all the swaying tried.

I think to myself I might as well TRY and if it is a boy i'll be happy as long as he's healthy and I'll love him as much as I would a girl but at least I'll know I tried for a girl.


----------



## MrsM17

Thats exactly my thinking too. Its 2 children for us and I already said I will adore another boy like I do my son and know that he was 100% meant to be if we sway girl and get a boy. 
But I also think deep down if I don't try and do this I will always wonder what if... x


----------



## Unexpected212

That is exactly how I feel!


----------



## caleblake

that's how I felt too, I wont live with any regrets and I make freekin amazing boys so if its another one then he will be just as awesome. unexpected that's right it only ups your chances but it could be upping them from say 40% because you were swaying boy unknowingly to say 65% so im willing to give it a try and give it my all. The overall stats are about 65% desired gender however certain things like clomid (85%) and intense exercise (87%) have much higher success stats alone iykwim?


----------



## dollych

Isn't clomid only prescribed by a Doctor if you are having problems with ovulating?.


----------



## caleblake

yeah but you can buy it unprescribed too x


----------



## MrsM17

Ive got 2 friends who had clomid and both had boys! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Best of luck !!!:)


----------



## dollych

Oh I didn't know that!!. Did you purchase it on the internet?. A lot of Girls swear it was the clomid that blessed them with their girlees, but I did hear it can produce boys as well. xx Good luck x


----------



## caleblake

Yeah it can definately produce boys too. The stats are really good on gender dreaming 85% of people os far that took clomid got their girl. Yeah I bought it online (no lectures please lol) xxx


----------



## dollych

Aww I'm sure no one will lecture you :) think I may buy some myself now with those success statistics!!! :) xxx


----------



## caleblake

well ladies, 9 months time and I will know if its worked or not. Got a very faint bfp today at 9dpo https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/007.jpg


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations!!! Hope I get one as quick, sending lots of pink dust your way x


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/Renfrewshire-20130827-02578.jpg
Away on holiday with a big cheeser on my face today. Thanks xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

omg!!! Thats is soo pregnant!!!! Massive congrats, I rrally hope thats your little lady if not another of your gooorgeous little boys xxxxx


----------



## MrsClark24

OMG congratulations!!! I am so interested to see if you have a girl, I really hope that you do!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## caleblake

Thanks ladies. I won't be around this week as I'm just off on hols, however I will start a journal etc when I'm back and no doubt keep this thread updated too xxx


----------



## dollych

Yipeeeeeeeee!!! Congratulations!!!. Really hope you get you're little Girl xxx
I bet you are chuffed to bits that you got pregnant so quick!!!. Did your hubby do FR then did you DTD the day of your positive OPK?. I need some tips for December!!! xx


----------



## MrsM17

Woohoo congrats! It is what it is now :) Very interested in the pink or blue here.

I have now fully planned my sway after some research on GD.

Bought Rephresh
Will be trying a 2 day cut off for a few month then onto 1 day if not pregnant. 
Will just dtd once after hubby as abstained for 10 days.
Also cutting our caffene and following my own version of LE diet xx


----------



## elociN

Good luck!
I personally am not sure about swaying, as I had 2 boys on a girly (as I later discovered) diet and wearing rose quartz bracelets, and then 2 girls without any change to diet or lifestyle, and now having a boy, again no swaying.
The only thing that did "work" for me was probably coincidental, but I will post here as it would be interesting if it is the case for anyone else.
According to this calculation method, you can conceive boys or girls on certain months

you need to add up 
- month of conception
- mother's age (full years)
- father's age
keep adding up until you get a number under 10
odd number - boy
even - girl

example 
mother 25, father 31, month of conception - June 
25+31+6=72=7+2=9 -boy

For me personally it worked with all of mine and a lot of my friends have said the same. I am not saying it always works though, just a bit of fun.


----------



## MrsM17

Mother 30, Father 31, Month of conception - May
30+31+5=66=??? How do I do it for my son?

Is it 6+6=12 1+2=3? 

If so yeah odd number = my boy!!!! V strange didnt think that would work! 

On that theory id rarely get a girl nov...March! x


----------



## elociN

MrsM17 said:


> Mother 30, Father 31, Month of conception - May
> 30+31+5=66=??? How do I do it for my son?
> 
> Is it 6+6=12 1+2=3?
> 
> If so yeah odd number = my boy!!!! V strange didnt think that would work!
> 
> On that theory id rarely get a girl nov...March! x

Yes, you add up until the number is under 10, so yes, yours should be a boy,
I have done these calculations just out of curiosity for years and some years you get more of one gender it seems.


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations!! So pleased for you, very excited to find out what you will have now! Am so hoping pink for you! xx


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies, sadly this little bean wasn't to be and started to miscarry at the start of the week. Im going to take some time away from it all just now but will update you when we start to try again xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

caleblake said:


> thanks ladies, sadly this little bean wasn't to be and started to miscarry at the start of the week. Im going to take some time away from it all just now but will update you when we start to try again xxx

I am so deeply sorry for your loss.. XO :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsM17

So so sorry to hear your sad news. Puts things into perspective x


----------



## Unexpected212

So sorry to hear that :( thinking of you


----------



## dollych

So sorry Hun. Lots of Hugs & kisses xxxxxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies, maybe just maybe there is a little bit of hope still. My test lines are still getting darker and I did a cbd today that has risen to 2-3 weeks. ive made a drs appointment for tomorrow at 5pm xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope it goes well x


----------



## foxiechick1

Thinking of you hun, hope you get the news you are hoping for! Keep us posted! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope all is ok


----------



## caleblake

thanks girls, its dragging out a bit but its not a viable pregnancy, had a scan at epu last Tuesday and my lining showed signs of pregnancy but no sac, they also couldn't find my left ovary on the scan so couldn't rule out an ectopic. I had bloods taken which were only 154 which was way too low for the gestation. I had more bloods done on Friday which were 75 so lower still but not low enough to be discharged, so Ive to get more done at epu again this Friday xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Oh hun I am so so sorry! My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks its dragging on a bit, my levels were back up to 113 this week, so they are worried about an ectopic. back again for more bloods on Tuesday x


----------

